

Dapper-Dan - Views in Ruby (No HTML) - Jarred
http://krainboltgreene.github.com/dapper-dan/
I didn't make this, but it looks awesome.
======
pavpanchekha
It's very slick, and gosh there are indeed parts of HTML that would be nice to
fix. But like any abstraction layer, one has to ask "is it worth it". Is the
added debugging difficulty worth having an abstraction layer. Is that fact
that HTML hacks will be even hacker worth the fact the fact that you're now
writing only Ruby? And are Ruby's abstraction mechanisms, or tooling, really
enough to counteract the cognitive burden of also thinking about what HTML all
of this will produce?

Also, Rubyists seem very good at putting together really nice websites...

